# Swing bike



## drglinski (May 9, 2022)

I always wanted to try a swing bike but never found one and didn't want to really spend the $$ on one just to find out I didn't like it...rewind to the monroe swap last weekend.  My brothers buddy showed up with this hack job he put together- two ladies Schwinn collegiate frames- took me about 10 seconds to learn how to ride it but boy is it a blast.

My other brother hates it and says it's a clown bike so I put the horn on it.  Works good at startling stupid motorists too- I used it today on a lady that cut me off.  It got a schwinn approved rear rack that I had that I didn't have any other bikes to put it on.  I'll see if I like it and want to keep it.  As for any other mods; I don't really care to do much else to it.  I'll bee bop around on it every now and then for fun.  The frame isn't long enough to throw your leg over the top tube and ride side saddle though.


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2022)

funkadelic man!  😜


----------



## sccruiser (May 9, 2022)

That bike is way cool. Run a banana seat and sit back in it and I bet you could swing the leg over. Took me awhile  to figure it out on my old swing bike.  Swing on!


----------



## Goldenrod (May 10, 2022)

Try putting ape bars on it for an easier ride (more leverage).  Note how the girls Schwinn was re-configured.  The 911 can be changed by cutting cable ties.  The blue bike is an off-set axel clown bike.  This bike was made fy fireman who made them for a kids parade.  Note the (blue bike) pinwheels made from a hardware store spring.  The blue bike has a one to one crank and rear gear for torque and no high speed that is not needed.


----------



## Goldenrod (May 10, 2022)

drglinski said:


> I always wanted to try a swing bike but never found one and didn't want to really spend the $$ on one just to find out I didn't like it...rewind to the monroe swap last weekend.  My brothers buddy showed up with this hack job he put together- two ladies Schwinn collegiate frames- took me about 10 seconds to learn how to ride it but boy is it a blast.
> 
> My other brother hates it and says it's a clown bike so I put the horn on it.  Works good at startling stupid motorists too- I used it today on a lady that cut me off.  It got a schwinn approved rear rack that I had that I didn't have any other bikes to put it on.  I'll see if I like it and want to keep it.  As for any other mods; I don't really care to do much else to it.  I'll bee bop around on it every now and then for fun.  The frame isn't long enough to throw your leg over the top tube and ride side saddle though. View attachment 1623798
> 
> View attachment 1623799



Up the insurance and add a helmet.  It isn't as dangerous as it looks.  In a parade I ride my "Call 911" like it is just under control.  Steam punk has been converted to Cheshire Cat.  The skate bike takes wide turns but is stable.  Note: small sprocket for torque.  It now has a plastic carrot with the whip.


----------



## sccruiser (May 10, 2022)

Love it. !


Goldenrod said:


> Try putting ape bars on it for an easier ride (more leverage).  Note how the girls Schwinn was re-configured.  The 911 can be changed by cutting cable ties.  The blue bike is an off-set axel clown bike.  This bike was made fy fireman who made them for a kids parade.  Note the (blue bike) pinwheels made from a hardware store spring.  The blue bike has a one to one crank and rear gear for torque and no high speed that is not needed.View attachment 1623914
> View attachment 1623916
> 
> View attachment 1623918
> ...



Love it!


----------



## drglinski (May 11, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Try putting ape bars on it for an easier ride (more leverage).  Note how the girls Schwinn was re-configured.  The 911 can be changed by cutting cable ties.  The blue bike is an off-set axel clown bike.  This bike was made fy fireman who made them for a kids parade.  Note the (blue bike) pinwheels made from a hardware store spring.  The blue bike has a one to one crank and rear gear for torque and no high speed that is not needed.View attachment 1623914
> View attachment 1623916
> 
> View attachment 1623918
> ...



Yeah, no thanks.....no offense but I hate ape hangers.


----------



## Dra (May 24, 2022)

What a artistic view on 2 or so wheels my daddy always said if it has wheels it can be motorized don’t listen to him lol


----------



## Rivnut (May 28, 2022)

I watched a YouTube video earlier about swing bikes and noticed that the bikes in the video had two large springs parallel to each other that would center the rear swing with the frame until you caused it to swing.


----------

